# How often do you get new skis?



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 27, 2007)

I get new ones every year. 

I’m not like that in any other aspect of my life, cars, TVs, wives, etc. I replace them when I have to. Skis are a different story.


----------



## lloyd braun (Aug 27, 2007)

usually one per year.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2007)

Some seasons not at all..most seasons one new pair..some seasons two pairs...

Last season I skied 119 days on all old gear...amazing..but now I need two new pairs..doh


----------



## Greg (Aug 27, 2007)

I usually get bored with my skis and replace them every 2-3 seasons. This season I will be adding a single-purpose bump ski to the mix.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Aug 27, 2007)

I wish I could do 2 new pairs a year . . .

As it is, though, I only get a new pair every 2-3 years.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 28, 2007)

Last 2 seasons and this coming season, 3 seasons-5 pairs of skis.....


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2007)

Don't know yet...still on my first pair of skis (3+ years, lost track).

I'd like to get a new pair this season, but I have to get gear for 2 kids so I'll have to see how much that will cost first.


----------



## big_vert (Aug 29, 2007)

For me - 1 to 2 pairs a year. For my kids, 1 pair a year.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 29, 2007)

usually one or two pair a season...but I work in the industry


----------



## koreshot (Aug 29, 2007)

I have 4 pairs of skis in active duty - the "oldest" pair is one season old.  I am total gear ho.


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 29, 2007)

at LEAST one pair a season...

Needless to say....i need to make some Adirondack chairs... ;-)

M


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 30, 2007)

all i can say is WOWWWWW!!!! I bought new ski's at the end of this season. The replaced the straight ski's that were handed down to me when i was twelve. Didn't realize i was so far behind lol

I'm in 29 palms right now, next time i go back to pendleton i will take a picture of them and post them


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 31, 2007)

uphillklimber said:


> I am replacing my first set of skiis this season. They were 7 seasons and 180 days plus, and plenty noodly. Now I got some stiff ones and will have to learn to ski all over again!



Wow what skis are you replacing?  I don't think I've ever gotten 180 days out of a pair of skis..but I've definitely gotten 100+


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 31, 2007)

uphillklimber said:


> Those skiis were K-2 fours. When I bought them, around 1998 in the Summer, they were $500 skiis for $100, and I was told I'd never have to upgrade those. I guess I got my $100 out of them.
> 
> Just a double check, 9 seasons, at an average of 18 days equals 162 days..... looks like I was embellishing a bit.....




Wow..I demo-d K2 Fours early in 98 and I loved them but they had K2 El Caminos in the same 198 length and I liked those more.  I skied them for almost two seasons..then replaced them with 193 K2 Kreitlers...which were great skis as well..You sure got your $100 out of them..actually 60 cents per day or so..a pretty good value..now you can sell them at a garage sale for $10 and buy some beer.


----------



## Sky (Sep 1, 2007)

I hope to be in with MATTCHUCK....about every 2 - 3 years.

My first decent skis were Atomic Beta Rides from 01 (bought them off the demo rack,apparently the 190 length was unpopular...good for me).  

I rode the stuffing out of them and jumped to the Volkl SuperSport in Mar 05.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 1, 2007)

I've skied 5 season and purchased my 5th pair of skis at the end of last season, so, avg is one per year. Although the last 4 are on active duty.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 1, 2007)

Not often enough. I bought new skis last year to replace the K2 Merlin V's I've had since 97. But I didn't ski a lot in the mid 0's. I want to add a pair with an 80+/- mm waist (my Elans are 66mm) in the spring or early next year to start to build out a new quiver.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 1, 2007)

*.....*

Was 1+ per season, but will be two this season...and with the nicer boots the skis will be staying a while.


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 4, 2007)

New skis every 2-3 yers, need to add a midfat option this year


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 4, 2007)

I replace my Allmountain skies every 2 to 3 years. Once I get a bump ski I'm sure those will last 5 years or so. My early/late season skies are 6 years old but only have 40 days on them so they are good.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 5, 2007)

When I was younger and had better hook ups, 1 per season.  Now it's 1 pair every 3 years, though next year will be my 4th on my current pair.  I will be checking out the local ski swaps this fall to see what's available.  If I find a good deal on brand new 06-07 skis, I'll jump, otherwise I'll wait until the end of the season.

My powder boards I've had for six years though and they still work great on the right days.  Good Ole' Rossi Axioms.  Paid $125 for them off a rep before the 00-01 season.  Couldn't have been better timing.


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 5, 2007)

I have had the same pair of skis for seven years.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 5, 2007)

Darn alot of people on here make their skis last really long or just don't ski that much..


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 5, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Darn alot of people on here make their skis last really long or just don't ski that much..




It's not that I don't ski that much, I just haven't been able to afford new ones until this year


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm surprised that so many people dedicated enough to spend time on a ski forum in the heat of the summer aren't changing skis on a more frequent basis.  I get the $$ thing...after the mortgage and bills here isn't much left...but for those of you where money isn't as much of an obstacle why don't you upgrade more frequently?


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 5, 2007)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> I'm surprised that so many people dedicated enough to spend time on a ski forum in the heat of the summer aren't changing skis on a more frequent basis.  I get the $$ thing...after the mortgage and bills here isn't much left...but for those of you where money isn't as much of an obstacle why don't you upgrade more frequently?



I think that you may have answered your own question.  Lots of people on these forums have acquired one or more pairs of high-end skis and IMHO technology has not evolved so dramatically that I feel compelled to "upgrade" frequently.  I have a pair of Fischer RX-8 skis from the 2005 model year that are essentially the same ski with different graphics that have been a top rated ski for the past several years.   The ski manufacturers would be thrilled if everyone thought they needed new gear every year.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 5, 2007)

WWF-VT said:


> I think that you may have answered your own question.  Lots of people on these forums have acquired one or more pairs of high-end skis and IMHO technology has not evolved so dramatically that I feel compelled to "upgrade" frequently.  I have a pair of Fischer RX-8 skis from the 2005 model year that are essentially the same ski with different graphics that have been a top rated ski for the past several years.   The ski manufacturers would be thrilled if everyone thought they needed new gear every year.



Why not more than one pair?  Rx8 is a great ski...but its not the best option for deeper snow...either powder or spring slush.  What, if not $$, stops you from getting a wider ski or adding something else to the quiver?


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 5, 2007)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Why not more than one pair?  Rx8 is a great ski...but its not the best option for deeper snow...either powder or spring slush.  What, if not $$, stops you from getting a wider ski or adding something else to the quiver?



Will be adding a wider ski this year ( see my earlier post).  Will demo a few new options before I buy.  I ski at Sugarbush and the RX-8's had no trouble all over the mountain in a variety of conditions last year - groomers, steeps, woods and knee deep powder.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 5, 2007)

WWF-VT said:


> Will be adding a wider ski this year ( see my earlier post).  Will demo a few new options before I buy.  I ski at Sugarbush and the RX-8's had no trouble all over the mountain in a variety of conditions last year - groomers, steeps, woods and knee deep powder.


Ahhh, music to the ski vendors and retailers ears!  They need the help.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Sep 5, 2007)

Every season.  I don't have much choice when I'm hitting the bumps all day.


----------

